# Depressed....taking a step backwards



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Just when you think you are starting to turn things around something screws it up for you. I saw my ex and her whatever the hell he is driving down the street the other day. When does this crap stop bothering me? I wanted to hit the bastard with a shovel. I've been upset ever since. No one to talk to about it. My parents are elderly and while very supportive I know it only upsets them when I discuss my personal situation. My siblings all live miles away and my friends all suddenly seem VERY married and I feel like a fifth wheel. I am so sick of this life.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm sorry you are feeling this way and going through this. Can you call one of your siblings and talk on the phone?? Sometimes you don't know how much they really want to be there for you if you don't try. But, I don't know your family. Just a suggestion.

I know I've found a lot of support on here. It seems like a good place to talk because there are many people going through the same situation as you. 

When I get really down, it helps me to just take a drive somewhere and crank up the music! My favorite songs and some fresh air help me to calm down and get my head back on straight.

I hope things get better for you soon! And I hope you find someone you can talk to!


----------

